# Cadillac Concrete Stamps



## sturge (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone use Cadillac Concrete Stamps? If so, how are they? I was looking at their website and it looks like they sell on ebay too.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

http://www.decorativeconcreteforums.com/forum.php better place to ask that question. From what I understand just middle of the road product with overzealous advertising.


----------



## JAMAX99 (Mar 17, 2009)

i have a set of there large ashler slate , they are good , i also use brickfrom , same quality, i think they use the same molds. best time to buy them is at the end of the year , they give 50% off in dec. on stock stamps .


----------



## stampcrete (Mar 6, 2007)

I have 7 sets that I bought on ebay. I have had good luck. They are 4 years old. I think I paid about 400 set and have added a few as needed.
Kirk


----------

